# comes in all sizes



## kan3malato

Ciao gente.
I got a T-shirt this morning from a friend of mine, in the front there is a sentence goes like that"comes in all sizes"
Does Anyone of you guys have any idea about It's meaning?
I tried to ask her but the only one thing I got back It's a big grin.
I am pretty sure there is a hidden meaning... But which one?.

Thanks.



Ps
If you have time and voglia could you please
fix my post? (above all this part:.. in the front there is a sentence goes like that...)
xxx


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Esiste di tutte le misure.


----------



## TimLA

Hey guy!
Yep, it has a hidden meaning.
It has to do with something that is called a "secondary sexual characteristic" and can be translated from Italian to English as "pea".




kan3malato said:


> Ciao gente.
> I got (received, was given) a T-shirt this morning from a friend of mine,
> and in the front there is a sentence that goes: "comes in all sizes"
> Do anyone of you guys have any idea about it's meaning?
> I tried to ask her but the only one thing I got back was a big grin.
> I am pretty sure there is a hidden meaning... but what?.
> Thanks.
> Ps
> If you have time and voglia could you please
> fix my post? (above all this part:.. in the front there is a sentence goes like that...)
> xxx


 
Bravo!


----------



## You little ripper!

TimLA said:


> Hey guy!
> Yep, it has a hidden meaning.
> It has to do with something that is called a "secondary sexual characteristic" and can be translated from Italian to English as "pea".


Do testicles come in pea-size, Tim?


----------



## coppergirl

Um . . . I think actually this might mean that the wearer of the shirt can experience sexual fulfillment in all sizes of . . . well . . . the opposite sex which, in this case, might mean women.

That's as tastefully as I can put it!  

Just a guess though . . .


----------



## kan3malato

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esiste di tutte le misure.


Come on Paul!!
You are always so clever...
Do you really think is that meaning? come on!!
Does really "Esiste di tutte le misure." makes sense to you?.
If so "Esiste di tutte le misure" cosa?


----------



## TimLA

Charles Costante said:


> Do testicles come in pea-size, Tim?


 
Anything is possible in medicine...and there are even formal terms like "microphalia" and "hypogonadism".

This is a linguistics site....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

kan3malato said:


> Come on Paul!!
> You are always so clever...
> Do you really think is that meaning? come on!!
> Does really "Esiste di tutte le misure." makes sense to you?.
> If so "Esiste di tutte le misure" cosa?


E' evidente di cosa si parla


----------



## Bookmom

In the category...how much fun can you have at 8 am on a Thursday morning!  You guys may be in a later part of the day, but who needs coffee as an eye opener when there's WR!  So, given the content of the writing on the shirt and the fact that a woman is sending this t shirt to a guy, I'd stick with "I got a t shirt this morning from a friend of mine, and on the front it says etc etc etc

As to the meaning of "comes in all sizes", I'd have to go with the idea that it refers to the size of a man's basic equipment rather than the size of the woman's basic equipment.  Otherwise it really strikes me as more vulgar than friendly and funny.


----------



## AngelEyes

coppergirl said:


> Um . . . I think actually this might mean that the wearer of the shirt can experience sexual fulfillment in all sizes of . . . well . . . the opposite sex which, in this case, might mean women.


 
Of course! 

It took me five minutes to figure out where you were...uh...coming from, coppergirl. 

I kept thinking the t-shirt was focusing on a guy's size factor: you know, the different increments of protuberance.

But it's so obvious when I read your post. 

I agree with you. The joke is with the word, _come_. Probably _where_ is a matter of conjecture, though. It may very well mean he can do it no matter what stage he's in, although that's not logical. Is it? It doesn't matter. It's still funny.

_Now I can laugh and get on with my day..._



*AngelEyes*


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao and thanks very much to you all!!
It's seems to me the issue is not so easy at all.
It's not easy even for natives.
So now the problem is do you think I could wear it or it's too yukky?
Thanks



Ps
In the meantime I emailed her and beg her to read this thread
Maybe she knows the answer.


----------



## coppergirl

AngelEyes said:


> Of course!
> 
> It took me five minutes to figure out where you were...uh...coming from, coppergirl.
> 
> I kept thinking the t-shirt was focusing on a guy's size factor: you know, the different increments of protuberance.
> 
> But it's so obvious when I read your post.


 
Sono contenta di non essere la sola ad averlo capito così.  

It's my twisted mind . . .


----------



## AngelEyes

kan3malato said:


> So now the problem is do you think I could wear it or it's too yukky?


 
Well, I wouldn't wear it to Mass. Or when I met my girlfriend's mother.

But I bet your buddies will enjoy it.

If this instance here is any indication, everybody will have a different opinion on what it means, anyway. 


*AngelEyes*


----------



## Alan7075

kan3malato said:


> Ciao gente.
> I got a T-shirt this morning from a friend of mine, in the front there is a sentence goes like that"comes in all sizes"
> Does Anyone of you guys have any idea about It's meaning?
> I tried to ask her but the only one thing I got back It's a big grin.
> I am pretty sure there is a hidden meaning... But which one?.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps
> If you have time and voglia could you please
> fix my post? (above all this part:.. in the front there is a sentence goes like that...)
> xxx



If you asked her, and she replied with a grin then you're a lucky friend 

Also, fa chiaramente riferimento, a mio parere, all'attrezzatura che gli uomini spesso portano con se e che meno spesso vede la luce del sole  ( a quello che tale attrezzatura può fare in tutte le taglie femminili)

By the way, none of my female friends have ever bought me a nice t-shirt like that. 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

kan3malato said:


> Ciao and thanks very much to you all!!
> It's seems to me the issue is not so easy at all.
> It's not easy even for natives.
> So now the problem is do you think I could wear it or it's too yukky?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ps
> In the meantime I emailed her and beg her to read this thread
> Maybe she knows the answer.


If you wear it, people (those who understand English) will be wondering: Is it big and thick/small and slender/long and slender/small and thick? If you are a person that subscribes to "some attention is better than none', then wear it!


----------



## psr

Maybe I'm too naive but I just understood the sense Paul gave in post n. 2. I also believe that size of the T-shirt might have something to do with it. It would be "cute" on a more generously framed person


----------



## coppergirl

Hi psr

Well, you're right since the main meaning of "comes in all sizes" originally referred to clothing. It just means what Paul said originally . . . that the outfit or shirt is available in many different sizes.

Having said that, on a t-shirt with big letters worn by a man, well, I suspect the phrase has been put on a t-shirt with the express purpose of conveying a double meaning in this case. 

Call it a hunch. 

On the bright side, another word for "naive" is "innocent" and there is nothing wrong in being that, is there?


----------



## london calling

kan3malato said:


> So now the problem is do you think I could wear it or it's too yukky?


 
WEAR IT!

Obviously, I agree with Tim's reading.....it definitely has a double meaning to my (dirty) mind: I think it's fun!

Anyway, you can always deny all knowledge if anybody ask you what it means....


----------



## Alan7075

What Paul wrote is the exact translation of thr first meaning. 
* Esiste di tutte le misure.
* Viene prodotta in tutte le misure


If you want to convey the hidden-but-not-so-hidden meaning then you have to resort to different words
* (Colui che la indossa) viene in tutte le taglie.

Unfortunately I am no longer "innocent" 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## AngelEyes

coppergirl said:


> ...since the main meaning of "comes in all sizes" originally referred to clothing. It just means what Paul said originally . . . that the outfit or shirt is available in many different sizes.
> 
> Having said that, on a t-shirt with big letters worn by a man, well, I suspect the phrase has been put on a t-shirt with the express purpose of conveying a double meaning in this case.


 
I agree again.

If you wanted to make it less naughty, it could read : 

*Available in all sizes* 

Then there would be no question that the sexual meaning - if any - would be on size only. In AE advertising, we use that phrase all the time, too.

But that's not what the shirt says. It used the word *comes*.

That adds a whole other level and gets specific.

It still keeps the other possibility of size but it adds the tease of the double meaning.

I think it's funny.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## coppergirl

AngelEyes said:


> But that's not what the shirt says. It used the word *comes*.
> 
> That adds a whole other level and gets specific.
> 
> It still keeps the other possibility of size but it adds the tease of the double meaning.
> 
> I think it's funny.
> 
> *AngelEyes*


 
Yeah, this is what I think too.  It's the way it's worded and the "comes" is what the double entendre relies on.  

Subtle yet naughty.  I have a feeling a direct Italian translation wouldn't really work here, as the joke appears fairly specific to English.


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao and thanks very much to you all again.
I've emailed back
She says(sort of)_ "It's not the "equipment" size we are talking about_", but more like in the twisted  hunch coppergir's and Angeleyes's minds  they had  had.
So now we can say Alan7075's translation is absolutely right





> " If you want to convey the hidden-but-not-so-hidden meaning then you have to resort to different words
> * (Colui che la indossa) viene in tutte le taglie.
> 
> Unfortunately I am no longer "innocent"


(Bravo ciccio!! complimenti, smartissimo).
In fact this meaning does make "tons" of sense to me right now

Thanks again.


Ps
Who know why are always  women a such "birichine" then us guys to understand these sort of "tiny" meaning?


----------



## You little ripper!

> She says(sort of)_ "It's not the "equipment" size we are talking about_",


Kan, that may be the way your friend reads it, but the fact remains that '*comes in all sizes"* can definitely have more than one meaning in English. Gauging from the opinions of the persons who have posted in this thread the majority of people who see that Tee shirt are going to think it refers to penis size.


----------



## kan3malato

Charles Costante said:


> Kan, that may be the way your friend reads it, but the fact remains that '*comes in all sizes"* can definitely have more than one meaning in English. Gauging from the opinions of the persons who have posted in this thread the majority of people who see that Tee shirt are going to think it refers to penis size.


Thanks again Charles.
Of course, the sentence can have many different meanings to many different people.  That is the purpose of threads--- try to discuss all of these.


----------



## coppergirl

Charles Costante said:


> Kan, that may be the way your friend reads it, but the fact remains that '*comes in all sizes"* can definitely have more than one meaning in English. Gauging from the opinions of the persons who have posted in this thread the majority of people who see that Tee shirt are going to think it refers to penis size.


 
Maybe the majority of men who see it might go with that interpretation. 

It's the sign of true art when something can mean so many different things to so many different people, as kan pointed out above.


----------



## Alan7075

kan3malato said:


> Who know why are always  women a such "birichine" then us guys to understand these sort of "tiny" meaning?



Yeah, food for thought.

Ciao Ciao


----------



## london calling

Alan7075 said:


> Yeah, food for thought.
> 
> Ciao Ciao


 
Mangiati questo!

When _women_ think, they use their _heads_!

BIG JOKE! No offence meant, gentlemen, really....


----------



## AngelEyes

I still agree with coppergirl. *Comes* is the operative word here.

And anyway...it's not the size of the t-shirt but whether it's a perfect fit.

*AngelEyes*

_...we *are* still discussing clothes, aren't we?..._


----------



## Alan7075

london calling said:


> Mangiati questo!
> 
> When _women_ think, they use their _heads_!
> 
> BIG JOKE! No offence meant, gentlemen, really....



:d

Well, women are smarter than men when it comes to "biricchinaggine" 

Maybe because when we men think we use 2 heads and they don't get along very well 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## london calling

Alan7075 said:


> Maybe because when we men think we use 2 heads and they don't get along very well


 
Sì, in italiano si chiama conflitto di interessi.....


----------



## coppergirl

AngelEyes said:


> I still agree with coppergirl. *Comes* is the operative word here.
> 
> And anyway...it's not the size of the t-shirt but whether it's a perfect fit.
> 
> *AngelEyes*
> 
> _...we *are* still discussing clothes, aren't we?..._


 
Hahahaha . . . thanks Angeleyes! 

I love people who begin sentences with "I still agree with coppergirl"  

All the same, "Comes" makes more logical sense to me than suggesting that men's, um, sizes are so very variable.  

I hope that helps, kan3malato, anyway.


----------



## london calling

coppergirl said:


> All the same, "Comes" makes more logical sense to me than suggesting that men's, um, sizes are so very variable.


 
Maybe it means both: two double senses in the space of five words! Pretty good going, if you ask me!

Kan3, are you going to wear it or or not? Of course, we'd love to know how people react, if they ask you what it means, what you tell them!


----------



## You little ripper!

> It's the way it's worded and the "comes" is what the double entendre relies on.


 


> Comes is the operative word here.


Even if this is what some people think when they see that, grammatically this does not make sense. A shirt can come in a particular size or different sizes, and so can a penis. A penis cannot come (the way you've interpreted it here) in a size. The only way in which a penis can come, (and this is stretching it), is slowly, quickly, jerkily, etc.  Substitute the word *ejaculate *or* climax* for *come* in that sentence and it becomes quite obvious.


----------



## AngelEyes

There's something about the difference between the sexes here that's very amusing.

Women never have been and never will be focused on size so much as performance. Men are obsessed with penis size. Do you know what the average size is? It's much smaller than you'd probably guess.

london calling makes a really good point. This t-shirt features a brilliant way to say two different things.

I admit that at first I thought only in terms of size and the male organ.

But when it finally dawned on me they chose to use the word *comes*...that's when I really laughed. What a wonderful play on words.

When women see that word, it trumps all other words. Who cares about size so much as delivery? Silly sizing is nothing compared to this treat.

But really...both jokes found on that shirt are very humorous.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## You little ripper!

AngelEyes said:


> There's something about the difference between the sexes here that's very amusing. Women never have been and never will be focused on size so much as performance. Men are obsessed with penis size. *AngelEyes*


I find that a bit patronizing, AngelEyes. There may be some truth in that, but it's a bit of a a blanket statement. Maybe men think of penis size when they see "Comes in all sizes" on a tee shirt because the other meaning suggested doesn't make sense grammatically.


----------



## AngelEyes

Sorry...that wasn't my intention, Charles. Really.

Please accept my apology.

To me, humor happens on many levels. It's actually quite personal.

Slipping in the word *comes* tickled my funny bone. Humor isn't always grammatical, don't you think?

Double entendres - which I think this is a classic example of - are subtle and not always seen in the same light by everybody.

I agree, though. The logical is the obvious - size.

The genius in that next level of humor, though, is the subtle use of the word *comes.*

For me, anyway.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## You little ripper!

AngelEyes said:


> Sorry...that wasn't my intention, Charles. Really.
> 
> Please accept my apology.
> 
> To me, humor happens on many levels. It's actually quite personal.
> 
> Slipping in the word *comes* tickled my funny bone. Humor isn't always grammatical, don't you think?
> 
> Double entendres - which I think this is a classic example of - are subtle and not always seen in the same light by everybody.
> 
> I agree, though. The logical is the obvious - size.
> 
> The genuis in that next level of humor, though, is the subtle use of the word *comes.*
> 
> For me, anyway.
> 
> *AngelEyes*


I wasn't actally offended Angel_Eyes _(I remembered to italicize the _Eyes_ this time ) but I have a thing about blanket statements. But that's my problem not yours so I apologize if it seemed that I was jumping down your throat. 
I watched a documentary on sexuality recently and the large majority of the women interviewed _did _think that penis size was important (I reckon that those who said it didn't were probably lying! ) so maybe the reason why the majority of men are obsessed with the subject is because of what they are telephathically picking up from their sexual partners.


----------

